# Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.



## Theo (6. Okt. 2011)

Ein freundliches Moin an alle.

Zu meiner Person.
Ich bin 53 wohne in Greifswald, das liegt oben im Osten an der See und habe neben unseren Garten noch einige andere Hobbys wie zB Handys sammeln und mit einem Großroller durch die Gegend schoppern.
Meine Mutter gab mir den Namen Walter, auf Arbeit und in einigen anderen Foren bin ich Theo.
Vor gut 10 Jahren habe ich in meinem Pachtgarten einen Teich angelegt bei dem sich in diesem Jahr (vielleicht schon früher) eine geklebte Naht aufgelöst hat so das ich mich entschlossen habe alles noch einmal von vorne anzufangen.
Auf der Suche nach gutem Rat bin ich auf diese Forum gestoßen...tja und nun bin ich da.
Auf viele nette Beiträge freu ich mich schon jetzt und sage mal"bis denn dann"

Theo

Ps. Die Folie ist am 30.09. verlegt und anhand der Bilder seht ihr das der Teich erst einer werden soll.


----------



## FishFriend (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo Theo (Walter)  ,

wie du siehst bin auch ich (André, 33, aus dem schönen Münsterland) ein Forums-Neuling und im Gegensatz zu dir sogar ein Teich-Neuling 

Genau wie du bin ich auf der Suche nach gutem Rat hier angekommen! Massig Infos! Haben toll geholfen!

Und nu kann ich als Forumseinsteiger dich begrüßen: also viele Grüße und ein Hallo aus dem Münsterland nach Greifswald.

Die Form von deinem Teich finde ich interessant!  War es nicht schwer die Folie so glatt um die 90 Grad-Kante zu bekommen?

War die gelöste Naht eine selbst geklebte oder so geliefert? Wollte erst selber kleben, aber als Newbie hab ich das lieber gelassen! 

Dann wünsch ich uns mal ein gutes Neu-Ankommen hier unter den Teichliebhabern!

Viele Grüße
André


----------



## Theo (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin André.
Danke für deine Willkommensgrüße.
Ich habe mal gelesen das man den ersten Teich nur baut um zu wissen was man alles falsch machen kann.
Ich kann bestätigen das mein erster Teich, ich hänge da mal ein Bild an, voller Fehler war.
Das ging schon bei der viel zu komplexen Form los und endete wie geschrieben bei der selbst geklebten Naht, die sich von selbst auflöste.
Der "Alte" Teich bestand aus Teich und Filterteich und ist nun als eine Einheit vergrößert.
Mein Problem ist in erste Linie der Platzmangel und dann auch das Nichtwissen, wie ich die Ränder gestalte.
Daher bin ich auch auf der Suche nach Ideen.
Zu deiner Frage mit der 90° Ecke: ich habe auf 30m² Wasserfläche nicht ganz 100m² Folie verbraucht. Der größte Teil liegt als Falten auf dem Boden.
Die Ecke selber machte dabei fast gar keine Probleme.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo Theo,

herzlich Wilkommen im Forum.
An Deinem Teich gibt es doch nix zu nörgeln, die Teichform sieht richtig gut aus und die Stufung ist doch perfekt angelegt. Zur Randgestalltung hast Du viele Möglichkeiten:
- Kiesmatten drauf
- Teichvlies einsanden und bepflanzen
- einen umlaufanden Ufergraben
- einen umlaufenden Pflanzenfilter.
- umlaufendes Sumpfbeet
- dicke Steine drauf

Ufergraben, Sumpfbeet oder Pflanzenfilter finde ich sehr schön, da dadurch der Übergang Teich - Garten fließender wird. 

Wie denkst Du das mit der Folie? Ich würde es vieleicht vom Profi verschweißen lassen? 
Sicher gibt es hier Experten, die die Dir Tipps zu einer dauerhaften Verbindung der Folie was sagen können.


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo Theo,
das sieht doch richtig gut aus bei Dir, nur nicht zuviel "Understatement"!   
Mein kleiner Teich hat auch über 100 m² Folie verschlungen - dafür ist er halt individuell! Welcher GaLa-Bauer hätte das so realisiert?
Auch mit dem nötigen "Kleingeld" hättest Du nicht unbedingt Deine Lösung bekommen, daher freu' Dich über Deinen schönen Teich. Beim Selbstbau lernt man seine Grenzen halt schneller kennen, als die Macken eines von anderen hergestellten Teiches.
Ich hoffe, dass Du bei uns viele Ideen und Anregungen findest und Dich wohlfühlst!


----------



## Piddel (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin Theo,
auch vom westlicheren Teil der See ( Lübeck mit Rostocker Anhang ) ein Willkommen im Forum.

Erstmal Respekt für die 90° Teichform - find ich gut gelungen.....
Ist der Teich von hinten begehbar wegen des Zauns (Nachbargrundstück) ? Sieht aus dem ersten Foto ziemlich eng aus - Ich meine wegen Wartungsarbeiten usw. ? Die Fotos aus dem 2.Beitrag sind vom "Altteich" oder  - wegen der vorhandenen schönen Pflanzen ?

Weiterhin viel Spass wünscht
Peter


----------



## bayernhoschi (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin Theo,

als geborener Eutiner(Im schönen Shleswig-Holstein)freue ich mich hier einen alten "Landsmann" begrüßen zu dürfen

Ich habe bis jetzt schon zwei Teiche gebaut, im nächsten Jahr mache ich mich an den dritten2
und das soll der erste sein der richtig funktioniert

Dafür ist das Forum hier ideal, man liest was für Fehler man gemacht hat und findet hier Leute die einem helfen können diese Fehler abzustellen.

Also mach es wie ich: Lesen, lesen, lesen. Dann fragen, fragen, fragen. Und dann Bauen.

Bis jetzt gefäält mir Dein Teich ganz gut und ich bin gespannt was da noch draus wird.

Ein freundliches Tschüß aus Bayern
Ralph


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo Theo,
auch von mir ein :willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten.
Die Form gefällt mir recht gut und auch von der Aufteilung Flachwasserbereich -
Tiefenbereich hast Du das gut gelöst.
Ich bin ein Freund von Ufergraben und habe das auch bei mir verwirklicht.
Ich finde das ist die beste Lösung um einen schönen Übergang von Wasser- auf
Landbereich zu schaffen. Über den Damm habe ich Ufermatten gelegt, die bewachsen
relativ schnell und schützen ausserdem die Folie.
Kannst ja mal in meine Signatur klicken, dort habe ich meinen Teichumbau dokumentiert,
vielleicht kannst du ja ein paar Anregungen daraus holen.
LG Markus


----------



## Digicat (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Servus Theo

Herzlich Willkommen

Ein paar Fragen ...

Was soll es den für ein Teich werden 

Naturteich ohne Fische oder mit Fische
Zierteich
Koiteich
Willst du Technik verbauen 

Schwerkraft
gepumpt
Zu den Pflanzstufen ...
Wie fixierst du das Substrat ... es wird Dir im jetzigen Zustand abrutschen und im tiefsten Bereich zu liegen kommen 

Ich sehe bei deinem "Neuanfang" sehr viel Verbesserungspotential


----------



## Moderlieschenking (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo Helmut,


> Wie fixierst du das Substrat ... es wird Dir im jetzigen Zustand abrutschen und im tiefsten Bereich zu liegen kommen


für mich sieht es auf dem 2. Foto so aus als hätte Theo eine Erhöhung am Ende der 
jeweiligen Flachwasserzone gemacht.
Aber falls nicht hast Du natürlich recht - vllt klärt uns ja Theo auf.
LG Markus


----------



## Theo (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Vielen Dank an alle für die nette Begrüßung und auch für die schon gekommenen Tips.
@Gartenteichumbauer


> Wie denkst Du das mit der Folie? Ich würde es vieleicht vom Profi verschweißen lassen?


Der Teich ist jetzt komplett mit neuer Folie ausgelegt und von "Geaplan" verschweißt...die Alte hatte ich selber geklebt und die hat sich gelöst.(Ich habe sie in Streifen geschnitten und mit unter die neue gelegt)
@Piddel


> Ist der Teich von hinten begehbar wegen des Zauns (Nachbargrundstück) ? Sieht aus dem ersten Foto ziemlich eng aus


Das ist meine Problemzone denn wie ich schon schrieb geht der Teich bis direkt an die Grenze.
Ich kann natürlich vom Nachbarn aus was tun, nur mehr Platz bekomme ich davon nicht und...ich weiß nicht wirklich wie ich an der Seite die Folie verstecke.
@Bayernhoschi.
Dir viel Geduld und Erfolg bei deinem dritten Teich. Ich bin beim zweiten und ärgere mich jetzt schon, das ich Teile des "Alten" nicht richtig angepasst habe.
@Moderlischenking
Mein Alter Teich bestand aus Teich und Filterteich. Genau so wie du schreibst hatte ich einen Damm in der Mitte. Aber auch hier hatte sich die Naht aufgelöst. (ist gut auf dem Bild vom Alten Teich zu sehen)
Den Damm habe ich jetzt komplett weggelassen und dafür die einzelnen Zonen vergrößert.
@Digicat
Der Teich war und wird wieder mit Goldfischen besetzt. Ich finde Kois zwar schön aber die müßen dann auch richtig viel Platz haben und mein Teich ist dafür zu klein.
Zur Technik. Ich habe einen 4600 Schwimm-Skimmer und möchte dazu noch über eine Bodenpumpe  zwei Aussenfilter betreiben. 


> Wie fixierst du das Substrat ... es wird Dir im jetzigen Zustand abrutschen


Die einzelnen Stufen(außer ganz rechts der alte Teil) fallen nach hinten.
In der Tiefzone (70-80) möchte ich max zwei Seerosen haben. Eine steht schon, die anderen warten in Eimern am Rand. Die Flachwasserzone möchte ich mit Teichvlies auslegen und einsanden.(unten 2-3mm dann 5-8 und evtl 20-30mm)

Soweit erst mal die Antworten auf eure Fragen. Ich werde noch Bilder in die Galerie stellen damit man vor und nachher besser sehen kann. (alter und neuer Teich)
LG...Theo


----------



## Echinopsis (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

:willkommen im Forum Theo!


----------



## Ellen (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*



Theo schrieb:


> Das ist meine Problemzone denn wie ich schon schrieb geht der Teich bis direkt an die Grenze.
> Ich kann natürlich vom Nachbarn aus was tun, nur mehr Platz bekomme ich davon nicht und...ich weiß nicht wirklich wie ich an der Seite die Folie verstecke.



Weisst du, was ich da machen würde? Der Zaun ist doch eh total hässlich, also würde ich den, wenn es deiner ist entfernen und wenn es denn nicht deiner ist, geht mein Vorschlag trotzdem ;-)

Ich würde da etwas ähnliches wie eine Bank ohne Beine bauen. Hmmmmmm schwer zu erklären ............... 

Also über die Folie eine dicke Bohle legen, darauf dann solche  Platten oder Dielen legen. 
Ich hab solche Dinger jetzt schon seit längerer Zeit an einer Seite meines Teiches und die verwittern nicht. Sind zwar etwas teurer als einfaches Holz, aber es lohnt sich.
Senkrecht nach oben würde ich ebenfalls solches Holz anbringen und damit hast du einen guten Abschluss.

Das Ganze würde mehrere __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. 
1. ist die Folie verdeckt
2.verringerst du die Grösse des Teiches (Wasservolumen) nicht
3.sieht es aus wie ein Steg 
4.kommst du auch von der Seite ans Wasser ran und
5. sieht es weitaus besser aus als der blöde Zaun.

Man könnte im Sommer sogar noch Blumenkästen an die Wand hängen und sie wäre grün oder bunt 

Ellen


----------



## Theo (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin Ellen.
Den Zaun auf die Länge des Teiches weg zunehmen und durch Lamellen oder ähnliches zu ersetzen ist genial.
Ja, der Zaun ist auf der rechten Seite und somit meiner. Mit den Nachbarn habe ich keine Probleme. Sie lieben meine Katze und stehen oft am Zaun und sehen den Fischen zu.
Noch mal zu deinem Vorschlag. Die oberste Stufe wollte ich mit 40er Gehwegplatten belegen, die Folie nach oben mit einer 15ner Rasenborte kaschieren und oben mit noch einer 15ner Rasenborte deckeln.
Dein Vorschlag gefällt mir deshalb so gut weil ich dann mit einem Rutsch nicht nur die Folie gut verlegt bekomme sondern auch den Zaun an die Optik vom Teich anpassen kann.
Ich muß dann nur sehen das ich günstig an Wetterfestes Holz komme. Das Plastikholz für Terrassen kann ich mir nicht leisten und Bankei oder andere Superhölzer auch nicht. Lärche oder Duglasie würde noch gehen.
Auf jeden Fall...vielen Dank und lieben Gruß zu dir.


----------



## Ellen (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Aber Gehwegplatten+Borten sind doch zusammen auch nicht preiswerter als Holz, oder hast du die schon?

Bei Ikea gibt es diese Platten oder Dielen übrigens ziemlich oft als Angebot ziemlich preiswert.

Schön, dass dir die Idee gefällt 

Gruß zurück, 

Ellen


----------



## Theo (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Ellen.
Das Betonzeug kostet mir um die 75,-  und der Zaun würde bleiben wie er ist.
Holz kostet auch um die 75,- +Unterkonstruktion 30,-???weiß ich nicht und dann der Zaun...auch eine unbekannte Größe.
Ich hänge mal ein Bild an, wie ich den Teich machen wollte.
Es sollte auf der linken Seite eine Terrasse entstehen, die genau wie du es vorgeschlagen hast über einen Laufsteg zu erreichen ist. Zumindest habe ich die Lastpunkte angelegt.
Schau mal. 
Die Terrasse ist aber aus Kostengründen auf ??? verschoben, deshalb auch die Idee mit den Platten.
Gruß...Theo


----------



## bayernhoschi (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo Theo,

wasn das fürn Rohr im Teich?

Ich meine das, das durch die beiden Kanthölzer gehalten wird.

Gruß
Ralph


----------



## Piddel (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*



Theo schrieb:


> @Piddel
> 
> Das ist meine Problemzone denn wie ich schon schrieb geht der Teich bis direkt an die Grenze.
> Ich kann natürlich vom Nachbarn aus was tun, nur mehr Platz bekomme ich davon nicht und...ich weiß nicht wirklich wie ich an der Seite die Folie verstecke.



Moin Theo,
also ich würde versuchen eine " Grenzlösung " für die Problemzone zu finden, so dass eine Begehung / Arbeiten von der eigenen Grundstücksseite jederzeit möglich ist ! :haue3
Es ist ( leider ) nicht immer Sonnenschein mit der Nachbarschaft und auf Dauer auf das Goodwill des Nachbarn angewiesen zu sein.....bin leider ein gebranntes Kind.

Den Vorschlag von Ellen finde ich   gut.


----------



## Theo (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin Bayerbhoschi.



bayernhoschi schrieb:


> Hallo Theo,
> wasn das fürn Rohr im Teich?
> Ralph



Ich hatte da ein Gestell gemacht um zu sehen wie an der Stelle eine Terrasse aussehen würde und vor allem wo dann die Lastpunkte hinmüßen. 
Es ist also sozusagen der Ramen der Terrasse und einer von drei Füßen.

Danke auch an dich, Piddel



> Es ist ( leider ) nicht immer Sonnenschein mit der Nachbarschaft und auf Dauer auf das Goodwill des Nachbarn angewiesen zu sein....


Ein wirkliches Problem habe ich da wegen der Begehung nicht denn die oberste Ebene ist meine "Laufzone" entweder mit Platten belegt oder wie "Ellen" vorschlug als Laufsteg.
Ich weiß nur nicht wo ich die Randfolie lasse. Beim "Alten" Teich hatte ich sie einfach hochkannt an die Grenzsteine gelegt. Davor war dann der Weg mit den zu sehenden Steinen belegt. Ich fand das aber nicht sooo schön und möchte es jetzt besser machen.

Ps. Die Nachbarn waren bis zum Frühjahr meine Tochter mit Familie und die Neuen sind bislang noch sehr nett. Aber du hast Recht, sowas kann schnell kippen.


----------



## Piddel (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin Theo,
hab mir nochmal die Bilder ( auch ) aus dem Album angeschaut. Vielleicht kannst Du ja noch ein Detailfoto vom Problembereich nachreichen - Tiefenangabe in der Zone.

Meine Idee wäre: In diesem Bereich auf die ausgelegte Folie große *begehbare* Steine/ Findlinge an die Kante auszulegen - die dann über dem geplanten Wasserstand mit Ihrer Oberfläche liegen. Die Steine ( dürfen natürlich nicht wackelig sein )  mit Vlies unterfüttern damit die Folie keinen Schaden nimmt. Die Zwischenräume mit groben Steinen und Substrat ausfüllen und mit rustikalen Pflanzen z.B. diverse __ Schilf/Gräser, große __ Schwertlilien usw. bepflanzen. Sieht einfach natürlich aus und bietet gleichzeitig auch Arbeitsmöglichkeiten von der eigenen Grundstücksseite am Teich.

Ich selber habe große Steine - zwischendurch - am Teichrand plaziert u.a. zum Abstützen beim Arbeiten  und wegen der Optik ( Geschmackssache.... :smoki..)
MfG
Peter

anbei mal ne Skizze wie ich das meine


----------



## Annett (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin.

Ähnliche Idee wie von Piddel: man könnte auch statt der Flachwasserzone einen Ufergraben bis an die Grenze ziehen und richtig stabil mit Fundament (unter der Folie) und Vermörtelung auf der Folie flache Steine einbringen, die einen Weg ergeben...
Den Ufergraben würde man dann mit Mutterboden, oder als Moorbeetvariante mit Torf, füllen und je nach Bedarf mit hohen oder niedrigeren Gewächsen bepflanzen.
So ein Ufergraben hätte den Vorteil, dass man nicht Gefahr läuft, ins Wasser zu fallen, denn mit der Zeit wird das Substrat doch recht fest und damit leidlich begehbar. Auch läuft man nicht Gefahr, dass das Substrat zwischen den Steinen mit der Zeit in den Teich ausgespült wird. 

Allerdings müsste man für die Ufergraben-Variante wieder einen Uferwall aufbauen und auch für einen Überlauf des Ufergrabens sorgen.  Das ist aufwändig aber sicherlich machbar.
Die einfachere Lösung wäre sicherlich die zuvor benannte Flachwasserzone mit Trittsteinen. Zwischen den Steinen könnten dann flachere Sumpfpflanzen oder eben, je nach Wassertiefe, gleich Unterwasserpflanzen, Schwimmblattpflanzen wachsen. Das schaut sicherlich auch ganz toll aus.
Man muss halt nur seine eigene körperliche Fitness im Auge behalten - und wie es um sie in 10/15 Jahren bestellt sein könnte... Ob man dann immer noch in der Lage ist, von Stein zu Stein übers Wasser zu "hüpfen". :smoki


----------



## Theo (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin.

Ich habe mich bestimmt falsch ausgedrückt. Die oberste Ebene, also direkt am Zaun endend ist auch die Wasseroberkante. Auf diese Ebene hatte ich Schamottsteine liegen und diese möchte ich entweder durch Gehwegplatten oder wie "Ellen" vorschlug durch Holz ersetzen.
Ich hänge mal eine Skizze als Querschnitt und eine vom gesamten Plan(bitte nicht lachen) an.


----------



## willi1954 (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

gute Skizze, 
ansonsten super, wie du das angehst 

LG Willi


----------



## Theo (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin @ alle Teichbegeisterten.

Als ich die Folie geliefert bekam, war diese in Vlies eingewickelt. Das Stück ist gut 10m lang, 2m breit und war dazu da das die Folie geschützt ausgerollt werden konnte.
Es fühlt sich aber anders an als der/das Teichvlies.
Kann man das Vlies (Filz) zum unterlegen im Teich benutzen oder vergeht das.
Hat da jemand Erfahrung?


----------



## PeterBoden (12. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo,

auch bei meiner Lieferung -obwohl bestimmt nicht vom selben Lieferanten- war die Folie z.T. in Vlies eingewickelt.

Es war 300 g/m² Vlies.

Ich habe es für begleitende Maßnahmen verwendet, Unterlage beim Kieselwaschen, beim Schotterwaschen, beim Erde sieben usw. usf.

Ehe du es über den Hausmüll entsorgst, leg es doch mit unter.

Mach doch einfach einmal ein paar schicke Fotos.


----------



## Theo (13. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin Peter


PeterBoden schrieb:


> Hallo,
> auch bei meiner Lieferung -obwohl bestimmt nicht vom selben Lieferanten- war die Folie z.T. in Vlies eingewickelt.
> Ehe du es über den Hausmüll entsorgst, leg es doch mit unter.
> 
> Mach doch einfach einmal ein paar schicke Fotos.



Unter die Folie brauche ich nichts mehr, ich dachte mehr daran den Vlies auf die Pflanzebene zu legen und dann mit Substrat belegen.
Ich weiß nur nicht ob die Verrottet?
Auf den Fotos kann man nicht viel sehen. Auf dem ersten vielleicht, da ist ein Farbunterschied.
Mir kam heute die Idee einfach mal bei Geaplan anzufragen und das werde ich nachher auch machen. Vielleicht haben andere ja auch solche Verpackung und wissen dann auch Bescheid.


----------



## Bibo-30 (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

moin

das ist so wie das Malervlies, ne?
das würde mich ja auch mal intressieren 
grade für zB den Wasserfall wäre es ne echte Alternative 

verrotten wird es wohl nicht, mich würde eher intressieren, ob es schädlich Substanzen ausdünstet oder sich irgendwie "auflöst"...es scheint ja irgendwie aus "Stoffresten zu bestehen


----------



## Theo (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin Bianca.

Ich habe leider noch keine Antwort von "Geaplan" bekommen. Bei meiner Lieferung war ein sehr großes Stück von dem Vlies dabei und genau wie du würde ich es auch gerne weiter im Teich verarbeiten.
Ja, es fühlt sich so an wie Malervlies aber... das Teichvlies fühlte sich nicht viel anders an. Es ist dort nur so glitzerndes Zeug mit verarbeitet. Fast so wie Glaswolle.
Müßen wir halt mal abwarten ob sich die Firma auf meine Anfrage meldet.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo Theo,
Deine Bilder von Deinem (was für eine Dopplung !) Vlies erinnern mich an das, was ich mir als vlies bestellt hatte. Eine "300 g/m²"-Matte mit allem möglichen darin. Ich habe es bei mir als Unterlage verwendet. Einzelne Metallspäne (! ) habe ich herausgezogen.
Mein Nachbar sagte mir, dass diese Art lies auch gern "im Handwerk" verwendet wird, um Fussböden etc. zu schützen, und er sich auch selber schon Späne ins Knie gestochen hat... .
Ich will das Material damit nicht schlechtreden, aber seine Qualität ist beschränkt. Meine Entscheidung war ganz klar wegen dem Preis bestimmt. Ich habe es auch "auseinandergenommen". Der größte Teil scheinen wohl Alttextilien zu sein (Baumwolle ), damit wird es auf Dauer wohl verrotten.


----------



## Bibo-30 (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

hmmmm naja, aber "Metallspäne" möchte ich dann doch werder unterm und schon garnicht im Teich haben 
schade, der Preis ist nämlich spitze  und es ist so schön flexibel ^^
also doch lieber Rasenteppich


----------



## Theo (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin Rolf.
"Metallspäne"!! Ich möchte sowas nicht auf und schon gar nicht in meiner Folie haben.
Leider hat sich Geaplan noch nicht gemeldet aber ich glaube auch das das Zeug verrotten wird weil es so sehr nach Wollresten aussieht.
Teichvlies hat aber auch so ähnliche Fasern drinn und das soll ewig halten!?!
Hast du das denn direkt als Teichvlies gekauft? 
Du bist ja hier im Forum schon ein Alter Hase, was könnte ich denn noch als Schutz unter die Steine legen?


----------



## Theo (14. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo Bianca.

Kunstrasen habe ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen aber 4€ m² ist mir zuviel.
Vielleicht nehme ich sowas als Übergang zum Pflanzgraben, aber für alles ist es mir zu teuer.

Entschuldigung, das war jetzt ein Doppelpost. Das war nicht gewollt.


----------



## Plätscher (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*



Theo schrieb:


> Kunstrasen habe ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen aber 4€ m² ist mir zuviel.
> .



Hallo,

Kunstrasen für 4€ ist mit Sicherheit einer mit Drainage und somit ungeeignet für den Teich. Du mußt nach dem einfachen KR ohne Drainage schauen. Ich habe ihn für meinen Teich für 1,50€ im Angebot gekauft. Der Standartpreis ist z.B. bei Hornbach 1,90€ m².


----------



## Theo (25. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin @ alle.

Ich habe heute die lang ersehnte Antwort von Geaplan bezüglich des Verpackungsvlies erhalten. (Post 26)
Auf meine Frage:


> Nun habe ich eine Frage zu dem Vlies das um die Folie gewickelt war. Wir
> > hatten es dafür genutzt um die Folie darauf auszurollen und nun würde
> > ich es gerne weiter verwenden. ZB unter Steinen im Teich als Trittschutz.
> >
> > Meine Frage: Verrottet dieses Vlies oder ist es Wasserbeständig?



wurde jetzt folgendes geantwortet: 


> Sehr geehrter Herr Adam,
> 
> das Vlies ist rein synthetisch, verrottet also nicht. Sie können es für
> den angedachten Zweck verwenden. Jedoch ist das Vlies nicht
> ...



Für meine Zwecke, das Vlies im Teich unter das Substrat zu legen ist es also tauglich und vielleicht haben ja auch andere Teichbauer noch solch "Verpackungs-Vlies" liegen und können es nun entsprechend verwenden


----------



## LindaOS (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Hallo,
ich bin auch neu und wollte mich einfach mal infomieren!
Wir, also mein Mann und ich, haben letztes Jahr gebaut und nächsten Frühling ist der Garten dran. Wir wollen auf jeden Fall einen Teich, welchen und was und wie wisse wir noch nicht!
Aus diesem Grund wollen wir uns einfach mal erkundigen!
Liebe Grüße
Lina:


----------



## Theo (10. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Aller Neuanfang ist schwer.*

Moin Linda.

Willkommen im Club der Teichbesessenen.
Wenn du nicht allzu lesefaul bist, wirst du bis zum Frühjahr dein Projekt "eigener Teich" zumindest auf dem Papier fertig haben. Ich habe in der kurzen Zeit, in der ich in diesem Forum bin, noch nicht eine Frage unbeantwortet gefunden.
Der wichtigste Punkt den ihr beide noch vor dem Winter erledigen solltet ist eine vernünftige Zkizze von eurem Grundstück erstellen damit ihr schon mal wißt wo der Teich hin kann, wie groß er sein kann und was an Erholungsfläche rund herum sein kann. Danach könnt ihr in aller Ruhe Art des Teiches festlegen.
Ich wünsche euch beiden ganz viel Freude hier an Bord.


----------

